
Show HN: Unlimited UI design - fairpx
http://fairpixels.pro/?nl
======
semperdark
Your copy says:

"Instead of paying $1,800+ per project, or hiring an in-house UI designer with
a $70,000+/year salary, Fairpixels Pro gives you the best of both worlds at a
fraction of the cost."

At the same time, your cheapest plan is $1750/mo. I get that it's
"technically" under $1800, but are you expecting startups to have multiple
projects per month to make the math work?

~~~
olegkikin
Notice that it also says _" ≤ 4 Business Day Turnaround Time"_, so technically
$1750 buys you 7.5 projects every month.

Whether they can actually deliver finished designs every 4 days is a different
question.

~~~
jakobegger
My experience with designers is that it takes a lot of revisions to get stuff
right. A single project will have dozens of emails back and forth. If a
response really takes 4 working days, that doesn’t sound very useful — unless
you aren’t picky and will accept whatever the designer sends you (which in my
experience usually isn’t even close to the quality of the work in their
portfolio)

~~~
fairpx
We're averaging about 3 projects/mo per client based on the first batch of
customers who've been using the service for the last 4 months or so. Having a
dedicated design team (not outsourced but in house) makes it easier for the
client. They know what to expect. The workflow gets improved etc. the way we
can make it work is because of the subscription model. It allows us to spend
less time looking for projects (time = money). And more time doing what we
love (designing interfaces and brands)

------
have_faith
I'm immediately put off by any service that uses the word unlimited in
marketing material. Whether that's "unlimited" bandwidth, storage space, use
of someone's time, or all you can eat hot wings.

Some criticisms: The site is a one page brochure site, it feels odd for a
service of this scale. Your example images aren't clickable and there's no
explanation of what I'm looking at exactly. Email sounds like a bad format for
handling project management, it's difficult to follow an email chain to figure
out what was agreed on etc, email is a very bad single-source-of-truth for
project details.

I'm being critical because I don't think it's a bad idea, I just think the
execution could do with polishing. There are companies that could perhaps
benefits from this idea, but I would be put off by this page.

p.s. you're missing a favicon.

~~~
anilgulecha
The site is bare because they've been trying to create a recurring-revenue
product out of design services.

There's some history and discussions in the (many) older posts by the user[1].

(I think trying to create a repeatable model for services is great BTW --
helps support smaller lifestyle business, IMO, which we need more of.)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=fairpx](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=fairpx)

------
tsunamifury
I guess this service somehow hopes that you can separate the interaction
design from the visual design... except the interaction design is the
expensive part (to the tune of a 2x more than 70k/y).

So I guess in this workflow the PM is also the interaction designer and
implementation with an engineer, while you pay for these UI decorators on top.

Might work for some small website updates, but anything more substatial would
probably be not worth it.

------
jtth
In a well-oiled world, someone subscribing to this service would use one
employee full-time. $1750 doesn't pay that person's monthly salary unless
you're outsourcing heavily, which is something people shopping for this
service probably already know how to do. So I guess I'm confused as to how
this all works, other than relying on the subscribers' downtime as profit,
which sets up a really weird relationship between the business and its users.

~~~
fairpx
We've been running thr service for a while now and the reality is that one
designer can easily handle multiple clients. We've basically improved our
internal workflow to work as effectively as possible. The more we work with a
particular client, the better we get at anticipating their project types,
expectations, etc.

------
dangero
I've seen a lot of freelance design services going this direction lately:
[https://designpickle.com](https://designpickle.com) is one example

~~~
jszymborski
Wow... a lot of those work samples are surprisingly unimpressive.

I would think that an agency would only feature their best designs, in which
case I'd hate to see what the median looks like.

------
davidmurdoch
You've got a 404 on the link in the top left corner (mobile).

Is this site associated with Remy Sharp?

Also, when scanning your prices real quick on mobile I saw "$6,000/mo" and
just about noped out. I understand what you're trying to do here, but maybe
you need to rethink the placement of this comparison price?

~~~
davidmurdoch
For passerbys: I honestly thought my comment above would be well received but
it's currently in the negative.

What about my comment could be improved here?

~~~
true_religion
They're a contracting agency. 6000/mo isn't a huge rate to pay a single
contractor, nevermind an entire agency.

~~~
fairpx
We dont charge 6000/mo

------
maxraz
Are your UIs made from scratch or you use templates?

------
clishem
The logo links to
[http://fairpixels.co/pro/index.php](http://fairpixels.co/pro/index.php) which
gives a 404.

------
willwhitney
They have a grammatical error ("deliciously looking") in their (2) step.

~~~
fairpx
Tnx for the headsup

------
AbuAssar
on my work LCD monitor, it is very hard to read the site font, it is thin and
blurred.

------
marvy
To: ftftytfty. Your comments show up as [dead]. No clue why. Maybe contact
someone official. (dang?)

